# One of the first



## Iverider (Aug 12, 2015)

I was scanning the pages of The WHeel and Cycling Trade mag from 1884 today and came across this ad. 




1884 Motorized Bike by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Wonder if they ever made any???


----------



## bairdco (Apr 28, 2016)

Does it speed up when you turn?


----------

